# Vapeshop in Alberton??



## stevie g (31/7/15)

Is there one?.


----------



## thekeeperza (31/7/15)

Vape Cartel in Meyersdal

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Necropolis (31/7/15)

Vape Cartel is the only one that I know of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (31/7/15)

thanks guys just collected my gear from vape cartel.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

